

Programmers must be literate, Donald Knuth tells IET in Turing Lecture - AliCollins
http://www.computerweekly.com/Articles/2011/02/02/245192/Programmers-must-be-literate-Donald-Knuth-tells-IET-in-Turing.htm

======
RiderOfGiraffes
We haven't gone as far as formally adopting literate coding, but we have, over
the past few years, been emphasising more and more that code should be written
for the maintainers, and that code quality is inversely proportional to
WTFs/min.

This has then been tempered with a huge dollop of common sense. There are
places where the code is subtle, and we continue to work on ways of making it
clearer.

